
Make two lists - rspivak
http://sethgodin.typepad.com/seths_blog/2017/06/make-two-lists.html
======
k__
> grievances, disrespects and bad breaks

> privileges, advantages and opportunities

So either I feel bad because I'm constantly reminded that bad things happen to
me or I feel bad because I'm constantly reminded that I don't deserve the good
things, because they are 'privileges'?

~~~
dwe3000
What's really going to blow your mind is when you realize that everything
belongs on both lists - it just depends on your point of view when thinking
about that particular list item.

~~~
k__
Could you elaborate how getting cancer goes on both lists?

